# Old dog + new tricks



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

In the "just because it's there" category: This year we converted our 1999 MT300 to a "kid Cadillac" used for town rides and easy to moderate single track. Well life being life, we have been pushing what medium single track means with a 5yr old on the bike. All is going well and we are having a great time. One fear on our bike is the historic Moto tandem fork. 100mm stiff travel and now almost totally unserviceable. If it blows again it's done. This week I found a Marzocchi DJ2 on chainlove for a very small amount of money. I'll be installing it as soon as I can get a new brake adapter for the post mounts on the DJ. I'll report after a couple of rides. I'm looking forward to smoother travel and the longer steerer which will let me raise the front end up a bit. It might even drop a pound of so...

If anyone is looking for a suspension fork 100mm standard qr wheel and disc brake only - mine was a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Sweet waiting for the report still need to find a fork for myself but will need to wait untill end of the year..........


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Ran into my first snag. My brakes are 2006 Magura Louise (203mm?) and I have an I.S. adapter. The fork is post mount. Any ideas? I will post in the brake forum as well.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Trails4Two said:


> In the "just because it's there" category: This year we converted our 1999 MT300 to a "kid Cadillac" used for town rides and easy to moderate single track. Well life being life, we have been pushing what medium single track means with a 5yr old on the bike. All is going well and we are having a great time. One fear on our bike is the historic Moto tandem fork. 100mm stiff travel and now almost totally unserviceable. If it blows again it's done. This week I found a Marzocchi DJ2 on chainlove for a very small amount of money. I'll be installing it as soon as I can get a new brake adapter for the post mounts on the DJ. I'll report after a couple of rides. I'm looking forward to smoother travel and the longer steerer which will let me raise the front end up a bit. It might even drop a pound of so...
> 
> If anyone is looking for a suspension fork 100mm standard qr wheel and disc brake only - mine was a deal too good to pass up.


Sweet pics!! Is that Joe's Ridge? Can't imagine you're taking Cailen on Zippity...:eekster:

Off topic - how's the weather/trails in Fruita?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> Ran into my first snag. My brakes are 2006 Magura Louise (203mm?) and I have an I.S. adapter. The fork is post mount. Any ideas? I will post in the brake forum as well.


Somehow, I thought this was one of the situations where you need to find a new post mount caliper.

http://www.magura.com/uploads/media/downloads/LOUISE_06_E_01.pdf

See page 8 step 4.

However though, if you then scroll down to the last page and next to last page, you will see the brake adapter chart and parts breakdown.

The folks on the Brake Time forum recommended to get a #17 adapter. Per the chart this should fit. Per the images on the chart, it shows the long armed caliper may be what you have already, which may not work with the post mount adapter.

FWIW, I would see what number adapter is currently being used, compare your caliper to those shown in the chart. Make your best guess if the #17 adapter will work with your current caliper.

#2 FWIW, we had these same brakes (not post mount) on our ECDM and they worked very well (stainless steel braided hose versions), unfortunately when I installed the FOX 40 fork, the brakes required a special adapter, yes the one listed in the chart. I called Magura USA myself. Asked about the adapter I needed...none in stock, none on order, none on back order. The bike now sports Avid BB7's.

Hopefully the #17 adapter is what you need and they are readily available.

Best of luck with this.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

How lucky we all are to be able to share these kind of moments with our families. As the TV commercial says"Priceless"!
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem:thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Very nice to see the pictures. I think the kids remember stuff like this far more than we realize.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry to continue the derail...That is a pretty cool photo and probably a great place to ride. Could you start a topic with these locations? 

More photos may entice my stoker for an ultimate road trip.

What kind of speeds are possible on that single ribbon of trail? 

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

The view from the second photo makes it look like a giant pump track....very cool!!!!


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

PMK said:


> Sorry to continue the derail...That is a pretty cool photo and probably a great place to ride. Could you start a topic with these locations?
> 
> More photos may entice my stoker for an ultimate road trip.
> 
> ...


Looks like the trails off of 18 Road in Fruita CO. Those trails would/could be super AWESOME for a tandem. I've ridden the trails many times (but never on the tandem) and told my son we'd go on a tandem road trip soon to places like this.

The trails at 18 Road are swoopy, fast, have steep ups and downs, and have some big exposures. If you or your stoker are squeamish about heights, it might not be a good place to ride. I would think some of the climbs would be gut busters (on a tandem) but the downhills would be totally worth it. There are a few tight turns/corners that might not be tandem friendly (I'm thinking of that exposed/blind left hand turn on Zippety that a local could chime in on), but mostly it would be ridable.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Looks like the trails off of 18 Road in Fruita CO. Those trails would/could be super AWESOME for a tandem. I've ridden the trails many times (but never on the tandem) and told my son we'd go on a tandem road trip soon to places like this.
> 
> The trails at 18 Road are swoopy, fast, have steep ups and downs, and have some big exposures. If you or your stoker are squeamish about heights, it might not be a good place to ride. I would think some of the climbs would be gut busters (on a tandem) but the downhills would be totally worth it. There are a few tight turns/corners that might not be tandem friendly (I'm thinking of that exposed/blind left hand turn on Zippety that a local could chime in on), but mostly it would be ridable.


Not exactly local, but I can say that most of the trails at 18 Rd are tandem friendly. There's also some other great trails nearby at the Kokopelli area. Some have a few sections where a brief dismount is required, but still very rideable.

I still think we need to figure out how to get a bunch of tandems out here in Colorado! :thumbsup:


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds and looks like a great spot for a future AORTA. You know, Alex's Off Road Tandem Rally!
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Update*

I'm checking with folks in Germany about the part. It (nr 17) exists there but not here (???). German shops want about 50 Euros to ship it here, so I'm talking to some Double Forte members over there. Hopefully it will work out. I could just do BB7, or else swap out caliper/adapter/rotor, or even just rotor and adapter. I'm just irritated that it is this complicated.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> I'm checking with folks in Germany about the part. It (nr 17) exists there but not here (???). German shops want about 50 Euros to ship it here, so I'm talking to some Double Forte members over there. Hopefully it will work out. I could just do BB7, or else swap out caliper/adapter/rotor, or even just rotor and adapter. I'm just irritated that it is this complicated.


Possibly the adapter I needed was also available in Germany...My conversation with Magura USA, did not absolutely confirm, but offered the impression the adapter I needed was never imported into the USA.

Best of luck getting one from your DF contact.

Consider also, that the bracket to fork lower leg torque is often very low. Do not get hefty on the wrench and pull the threads out as many have done before. Clean threads and 243 Loctite might be a good safety measure for the install.

PK


----------



## YoMontare (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe you can give me some ideas on improving my old dog. I have a Gemini that I bought 3rd hand. It is not suspension corrected and has a suspension fork, Judy DH. Two issues. One is rim braking sucks. Other is the Judy raised the front end up and I would really like to lower it back down. So looking for a fork that has a lower axle to crown length. My preference I think would be a suspension fork but if that is not an option I would consider a carbon fork but I don't know if one is available that also has disk brakes mounts and is also non-suspension corrected length.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*an answer?*

It looks like i have an answer. Using the power of internet networking, I contacted a tandem rider in Germany. He ordered the part (NR 17) and is sending it to me. Total cost about $35. It should get here over the holiday sometime so it will be a couple of weeks before I can try it out.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Gemini changes*

Yo, what is the axle to crown of the Judy? On our Ventana, I added about 80 mm to the amount of travel it was designed for, and I didn't feel that the handling was compromised. I would look for a 100mm fork that has the lowest ATC measurement and use that.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Seems I may have given in to easily in regards to the adapter for our Fox 40 / Louise setup. I guess I was expecting more positive feedback when I spoke to Magura USA about such a small part. They gave the impression these things were never made. Who knows maybe they weren't.

Regardless, glad to hear the part is in the mail.

PK


----------

